# rain!!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

just now on TVE1

Javea has had the most rain for August in the last 24 hours since 1982!!


look!! - this morning!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

quite amazing!!! Aparently it rained here overnight, but I slept thru it

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Its bright sunshine here! Is it heading our way


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

that is amazing, would expect it in uk though.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hmm, that is that wet stuff that falls out of the sky, isn't it?


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol i have just got back from a week in Javea and missed it all 

Lets hope its not changing climate as im moving over very soon.. can't wait!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

So many weird things happening with the weather in the last couple of years. Down in Cadiz we have had the wettest winter/coldest autumn/warmest November etc. in living memory.


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Lets hope spain doesn't end up like england ha


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dolphin. said:


> Lets hope spain doesn't end up like england ha


........ or pakistan!!! They've just had record floods and rainfall

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Hmm, that is that wet stuff that falls out of the sky, isn't it?


that's the stuff....my tomatoes and peppers love it as do all the herbs etc...... unfortunately so do the weeds


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Its bright sunshine here! Is it heading our way


we've had bright sunshine all day too - & that pic shows what is usually a dry river bed (which is probably dry again by now)

it's clouding over again now & I hear distant rumbles.............................














that could be the OH back from the US though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> Lets hope spain doesn't end up like england ha


Don't worry, reporting direct from the UK I can safely say the weather is still s*** here!!
Save some sunshine or me when I get back in 4 days time!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't worry, reporting direct from the UK I can safely say the weather is still s*** here!!
> Save some sunshine or me when I get back in 4 days time!!



Nice to here from you PW, You're not wanting to move back to Blighty for good then???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Nice to here from you PW, You're not wanting to move back to Blighty for good then???
> 
> Jo xxx


hahaha!!
LOL!
You're always up for a joke, aren't you Jojo??
  
I can think of better places to be right now as I'm watching the grey sky with my fleece on...

Seriously, it's not for me, but for someone else it's their "dream"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> hahaha!!
> LOL!
> You're always up for a joke, aren't you Jojo??
> 
> ...



AAAAGGGHHH!!! I totally agree with you PW, hurry up and get back to "the dream"! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> AAAAGGGHHH!!! I totally agree with you PW, hurry up and get back to "the dream"!
> 
> Jo xxx


 Actually, where I am in Spain is not my dream. It's just where I ended up, but it's not such a bad place to have ended up in. And I do feel I've left more undesirable places behind...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually, where I am in Spain is not my dream. It's just where I ended up, but it's not such a bad place to have ended up in. And I do feel I've left more undesirable places behind...


your 'beloved' Weston by any chance


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> your 'beloved' Weston by any chance


 how did you guess Nigel???
But, stop press news, the sun came out this afternoon!! No kidding!


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Brace yourselves Javeans (?) look like there's another lot on it's way this afternoon! Hey ho, at least the garden looks happy and my water bill will be small this month


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Just received a Yellow Alert for localised Thunderstorms/Hail/Wind for 48 hrs starting midnight tonight. (Malaga Province). Take care out there!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

country boy said:


> Just received a Yellow Alert for localised Thunderstorms/Hail/Wind for 48 hrs starting midnight tonight. (Malaga Province). Take care out there!


It's just cloudy and hot up here......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

country boy said:


> Just received a Yellow Alert for localised Thunderstorms/Hail/Wind for 48 hrs starting midnight tonight. (Malaga Province). Take care out there!


here are the alerts for the next couple of days

El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Hoy - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pi$$ed down here (Campo de Gibraltar) all night and thunder - didn't sleep a wink.:yawn: Grumpy.:frown:

That's the first time in 11 years that we have seen any rain in August:confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we had a bit of rain overnight, its cloudy this morning and more rain is forecast!!! hhhhmmm, well the garden needs it I guess!!

Jo xxx


----------



## TomJ (Aug 15, 2010)

welcome back to the british weather!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TomJ said:


> welcome back to the british weather!


this is typical spanish weather!!

in my area it seems to be a bit wet & stormy for a few day to a week around the middle of every August


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Well for God's sake don't send it up this way please....we've got a "family adventure day" excursion tomorrow (joy of joys) and I really don't fancy paintballing and shooting down ropes in the trees in the p!ssing rain! It's been absolutely scorching here lately....so no doubt we're due for some too


----------



## giuly (Jan 31, 2010)

Anybody any news about the area around Alcaudete and Alcala la real? (between cordoba and granada).

I'm back in Belgium for a few weeks and in belgian newpapers all kind off storys about bad weather and collapsing houses around cordoba and some villages about 20minutes away from mine.

I just hope my house is still standing


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Three die as torrential rain hits Córdoba


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

La lluvia provoca el caos en Murcia - DiarioSur.es. Foto 1 de 7


----------



## Barbutler (Aug 16, 2010)

Mrs King and I once owned a Hillman Minx and it was rainy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Barbutler said:


> Mrs King and I once owned a Hillman Minx and it was rainy



Oi, sensible posts please "mr King!!"

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

country boy said:


> La lluvia provoca el caos en Murcia - DiarioSur.es. Foto 1 de 7


Yes, it wasn't to good down there ! The man in my gasolina was telling me how bad it was this afternoon. In that first picture with the concrete wall there's a 6m drop into the rambla, at least . At least this time there didn't appear to be anyone swept away & killed.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A night of thunderstorms and rain here. Its actually quite grey, chilly and damp here in Alhaurin de la Torre this morning!

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> A night of thunderstorms and rain here. Its actually quite grey, chilly and damp here in Alhaurin de la Torre this morning!
> 
> Jo xxx


Isn't it amazing, we can possibly see your house from here and yet we had Nada. Funny old world


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

country boy said:


> Isn't it amazing, we can possibly see your house from here and yet we had Nada. Funny old world



You're Pizarra way arent you?? Didnt you even see lightening flashing in the sky last night?? In fact didnt you hear my silly dogs barking all night lol??? They hate thunder. I had the bedroom patio doors open and they kept running out onto the terrace, getting wet in the rain and then jumping on my bed!

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, saw the lightening but didn't hear any thunder and neither did our little dog or she would have been scratching at the bedroom door too ( we lock her out 'cause she smells when she's nervous!!).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

we just had the mother & father of storms!!



again.........................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its turning out quite nice here now. I guess our storm headed down to Javea!!!LOL - sorry!

Jo xxx


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

We had a major thunder storm in the mountains last night and it rained all night, now it is lovely, blue sky and a cooler temerature, just the way I like it !LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

maxdog008 said:


> We had a major thunder storm in the mountains last night and it rained all night, now it is lovely, blue sky and a cooler temerature, just the way I like it !LOL


So Maxdog, are you near to me?? similar weather? Málaga?????

Jo xxx


----------



## madmuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

I think it's dropped 4 or 5 degrees here in the last 5 minutes and I can hear the thunder rolling off the mountains.....I think were in for a doozy.


----------

